# Wizzy's Arachno's



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

Pictures And Convo's. All Welcome !!!


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

*Molt Update*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xqfLxtb4Ryw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xqfLxtb4Ryw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

*P.regalis*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KQ7DoFuS4dU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KQ7DoFuS4dU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZBoWEyJQrU8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZBoWEyJQrU8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

*A.Geniculata*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

*B.Emilia*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

*B.smithi*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

*C.Crawshayi*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

*H.maculata*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

*L. Parahybana*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

*N.chromatus*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

*P.irminia*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

*P.Regalis*


----------



## Stopdroproll (Oct 8, 2009)

Did the B. smithi lose two of its legs? Nice pics.


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 8, 2009)

SDR said:


> Did the B. smithi lose two of its legs? Nice pics.


yea it did that was the before pic and the after pic is 2 molts after.  it just molted  about 2 weeks ago ..  its now about 3"


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Guys Feel Free To Post Pics Of Your T's ..... And If You Have Before And After Pix To .


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 9, 2009)

NOW ITS 4"


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 9, 2009)

NOW 2"


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 9, 2009)

2ND SET UP


----------



## seanbond (Oct 9, 2009)

nice kollect neighbor!


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 9, 2009)

seanbond said:


> nice kollect neighbor!


thanks bro .. posten some new pix now .. feel free to post yours


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 9, 2009)

NOW 3.75"


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 9, 2009)

*L. parahybana NEW PIX*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 9, 2009)

*B.jacksoni New Pix*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 9, 2009)

*more Regalis pix*


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 9, 2009)

Sweet, an admirable collection in my eyes. I really wish to get a regalis and maculata one day.

 Your MySpace link is broken BTW.


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 9, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Sweet, an admirable collection in my eyes. I really wish to get a regalis and maculata one day.
> 
> Your MySpace link is broken BTW.



yea thanks!!!! well i hope to get like 4 more T's that i need . then see what i wanna breed  

i think i fixed the link now !!


----------



## seanbond (Oct 9, 2009)

you make beats? taking notice of your screen name.


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 9, 2009)

seanbond said:


> you make beats? taking notice of your screen name.


YEA I DO ... MY LINKS SHOULD BE WORKEN NOW .. BUT THE MUSIC ON THE PLAYER IZ A LIL OLD


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 10, 2009)

Please Post Pix Of Your T's As Well


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 10, 2009)

*C.Crawshayi MOLTED today . maybe about 2" now*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qID77tr2FqE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qID77tr2FqE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 10, 2009)

*B.jacksoni*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 11, 2009)

*L.Parahybana*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 11, 2009)

*B.SMITHI new pix*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 11, 2009)

*B.Emilia new pix*


----------



## seanbond (Oct 12, 2009)

that crawshayi is going to be a slow grower, mature in about 5yrs, lol


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 12, 2009)

seanbond said:


> that crawshayi is going to be a slow grower, mature in about 5yrs, lol


yea i no . since it only molted twice since i had him .. and is like 1.5 right now ... everything ells molted like 5 times


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 13, 2009)

*A.Geniculata new enclosure after molt*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 18, 2009)

got a new video comen up . uploading on youtube now .


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0JwOvPXzw-U&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0JwOvPXzw-U&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Nov 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/auU8qGPHv5Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/auU8qGPHv5Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Nov 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cjZB6Uy14iA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cjZB6Uy14iA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool pics. nice collection.


----------



## Hobo (Nov 1, 2009)

My nhandu's the same way.
Threat first, Last resort is the hair. Maybe they know they look good, so they don't want to mess up their do.


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Nov 2, 2009)

Mattyb said:


> Cool pics. nice collection.


thanks bro > :0) .. to much free time for me .. lol


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Nov 2, 2009)

Hobo said:


> My nhandu's the same way.
> Threat first, Last resort is the hair. Maybe they know they look good, so they don't want to mess up their do.


LOL .. yea .. 
i had seen a youtube of someone that had a really big tamed female , i was in shock


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Dec 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8AjmXqcHvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="1280" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dJw_AHG18Qs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0&amp;color1=0x3a3a3a&amp;color2=0x999999&amp;hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dJw_AHG18Qs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0&amp;color1=0x3a3a3a&amp;color2=0x999999&amp;hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1280" height="745"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 24, 2010)

*a genic !!!!!!!!*

!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 !!


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 24, 2010)

*Grammostola pulchra - Brazilian Black*

;p 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ;p


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 24, 2010)

*Avicularia metallica - Metallic Pinktoe*


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 25, 2010)

nice  .........


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 25, 2010)

Charming pulchra and Avik


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Aug 25, 2010)

We share the same taste in t's! nice!


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 26, 2010)

lol .. thanks ya ... hey i been trying to load my youtube videos but i cant !! :8o ???????


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 26, 2010)

*1 of the 2 new P.Regalis*

3.5" FEMALE


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 26, 2010)

*Tarantula / STUDIO room .. lol*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 26, 2010)

*H.MAC just chillen .. lol*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 26, 2010)

*B.Vagans*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 26, 2010)

*4.5 inch B.Smithi FEMALE*

:} 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :}


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 26, 2010)

*and my ne .75 B.SMITHI sling*


----------



## hassman789 (Aug 26, 2010)

how long did it take for that LP to go from the 1/2 inch to the 4 inches? and what gender was it?


----------



## Terry D (Aug 26, 2010)

WIZZYBEATZ, Awesome pic thread/ nice spiders! :clap:
Terry


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 26, 2010)

hassman789 said:


> how long did it take for that LP to go from the 1/2 inch to the 4 inches? and what gender was it?




man that thing is 5+ right now maybe 6 lol ... only a year ago i got them


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 26, 2010)

Terry D said:


> WIZZYBEATZ, Awesome pic thread/ nice spiders! :clap:
> Terry



thanks !! im trying lol ..


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 26, 2010)

*Youtube????*

Can any of you help me with putting youtube videos up


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 27, 2010)

*My 2"+ king baboon*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 28, 2010)

*B.Emilia first time handling today*


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 28, 2010)

WIZZYBEATZ said:


>


nice T shrine Bro


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 28, 2010)

*my boy ed handling my T's*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yt-rsiGkoc0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yt-rsiGkoc0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 28, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> nice T shrine Bro




lol thanks :clap:


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 29, 2010)

*just a vid on my new slings lol*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JMOLqLb2a9I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JMOLqLb2a9I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 29, 2010)

*my Acanthoscurria geniculata*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UaPn1BKjmTc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UaPn1BKjmTc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Aug 30, 2010)

*P.regalis*


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Jan 17, 2011)

*Tarantula DVD*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3k9PoCuWmJ0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3k9PoCuWmJ0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------

